# Cookie cutter stock question / general Victoria knowledge



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

So i was turned onto the cookie cutter tank setup section by DJRansome (thanks!). I will be setting up either a 75gal or 90gal. I currently have a 75gal but im working with a guy on getting a deal on a 90.

So my stock plan would be (lets assume that im going with the 75 for now)
• Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" (Uganda) - 1 trio 
• Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Is.) - 1 trio 
• Astatotilapia latifasciata - 1:3 
• Paralabidochromis chromogynos- 1 trio 
• Synodontis alberti - 1-3

My first question is , would it be possible to swap out the chromogynos for a pair of Astatotilapia nubila's?
Next, are there any troubles with this stock that i should be aware of right away. 
And lastly ( for now  ) is there any vital info i should know on keeping cichlids from lake victoria?

Thanks


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

These are often not terribly aggressive;
• Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis"
• Astatotilapia latifasciata
• Paralabidochromis chromogynos

These can be quite aggressive;
• Pundamilia nyererei
• Astatotilapia nubila

That's not a lot of fish for a 75 or 90 gallon. I assume that since you're keeping a community tank with Synodontis you don't intend to breed and sell.
I wish you luck finding all the Vics you list here.

Kevin


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

How many fish would you recommend for a 75? 
Im not setting this up for the soul purpose of breeding, but if fry are produced i wont be disappointed!

This was my fav cookie cutter Vic tank so i thought it was pretty much set in stone, in a sense.

Since those two are quite aggressive could i do something like this?

Xystichromis Kyoga Flameback 
Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis"
Astatotilapia latifasciata
Paralabidochromis chromogynos


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

So heres a list of the fish *** found for sale on the sponsor sites. 
Which ones of these would mix well, and how many should i get of each?
Any recommendation as to others i could get/substitute if some of these dont mix?

Haplochromis obliquiden Thick Skin "Red fin"
Haplochromis s. "fire" Fire Red Uganda 
mbipia lutea (makobe island)
Xystichromis Kyoga Flameback 
Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis"
Astatotilapia latifasciata
Paralabidochromis chromogynos


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the last 4 are good candidates, at least one male for several females if yu can..they are harem brooders.
xris


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Kevin had stated that he didnt think that was alot of fish for a 75. So how many should i get of each and should i add some more of a different kind?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

1m:4f makes a nice harem for a peaceful Vic. That would give you 20 fish in a 75G.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Alexpol08 said:


> Kevin had stated that he didn't think that was a lot of fish for a 75.





DJRansome said:


> 1m:4f makes a nice harem for a peaceful Vic. That would give you 20 fish in a 75G.


I'm assuming that the fish you buy initially aren't full grown adults. As time goes on you might lose a few and it becomes more difficult to add fish to an established tank. I agree with DJRansome that 20 (or a few more if they are real small) is a nice number to start with. 3 or 4 species in the tank and after a year or two maybe 15 to 18 full grown adults since none of the recommended species are very large. Just MHO.

Kevin


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

I do not know. I contacted onr of the sponsors and they said they had all the fish i needed. I did not ask about size. Do you recommend i get a few mpre of one species at the start to cover any potential loses?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Also do these guys show color better against a certain color substrate?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

slight change. I just made a deal for a 100gal tank. dimensions are 60 x 18 x 20 inch.

So the fish i mentioned are the ones i like so now im completely open to suggestions. so what fish would go well with the ones *** chosen and how many. Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't recommend a 5th species, but I will mention if you are buying unsexed juveniles, (1) make sure the females look different and (2) buy 2X as many unsexed juveniles as you want to end up with females. So buy 8 of each, rehome 3 males of each group as they mature...that kind of thing.


----------

